

HN Show & Tell: Feedvolley - nir
http://feedvolley.com

======
nir
This is not a startup, just a little pet project. It lets users skin RSS feeds
with their own HTML, for example to skin existing web content or complement
Yahoo! Pipes etc.

I'd love to get some feedback on this if you find it interesting. There's some
more background here:
<http://niryariv.wordpress.com/category/projects/feedvolley/>

Please keep in mind this is _not_ a commercial site, so there may be some
rough edges and missing parts ;)

BTW, I'm looking for UI input on the following: the real meat of the app is in
the Customize page, especially the "Use Custom HTML" option. I have a feeling
many users just create a page and never notice they can customize the HTML,
URL etc. Any ideas how to make it more prominent yet keep from taking focus
from the actual content?

~~~
ericwaller
It may seem obvious, but the main way you're going to draw attention to that
link is by making it bigger.

Also consider styling "Customize" and "Create a page like this" as buttons
instead of just links. They both indicate actions, not just another document
to load.

Look at what firefox does when you view an rss feed in the browser. Above the
feed content is a large yellow callout area with a subscribe button.

You can do something similar and offer an option to collapse the area which
gets remembered by a cookie.

~~~
nir
Thanks! We didn't really think of an FF-like collapse area like you suggest, I
think it might be the way to go.

------
markbao
I like the idea of cutting the crap and just displaying an RSS feed. The
themes you have there are also really nice. Nice work!

~~~
nir
Thanks! Except for the default & Gallery themes, they are all adapted Tumblr
themes - the folks who made them deserve the credit :) We chose Tumblr's
markup and try to support it as well as we can, to give users a large
potential selection to choose from.

------
nirmal
I think I will be using this in combination with my Posterous blog.

~~~
nir
Sweet :) It's cool to see people use it in ways we didn't think of.

